# Black TT-S.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

:thumbup: Is that your? R5T?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> :thumbup: Is that your? R5T?


Nope, just pictures i came across.


----------



## Adwater (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome, i wish to do something similar.

Thinking of replacing the grille to a black one (TTS or TT RS) and painting the rear valance black as on my Mythos Black TTS. I'm struggling to find the parts though. Where I can find the black TTS grille? Is it Audi OEM?

Also I feel that I've been looking everywhere for black exhaust tips. Any suggestions?


----------

